# Why



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Umm...
http://m.kijiji.ca/pet-accessories/...1066060117&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1432347940778
Needless to say my rats are going to stay with me.


----------



## JigglyPuffy (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that too. It isn't all too far away from where I live. Strangely, have absolutely no interest in renting out my rats.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's one of the strangest things I've seen concerning rats. I might be willing to help a person overcome their fear of rats but in my presence. I would not leave my babies with someone else, especially someone who has a fear of them since fear tends to cause people to act irrationally.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya the persons intention is fine but I am the only person i completely trust with my rats.


----------

